# Fry food list for various stages of growth?



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I’m looking for help with fry food that will work for the various growth stages and development leading up to being able to eat adult food. For reference I’m talking about guppy sized fry. I searched this forum and did some google searches but I couldn’t find a good list age. If there is already a list please provide the link. 

I have some guppy fry that are going into their second month. I started with microworms for their first month along with some powdered fry starter. I’m still doing the microworms and fry starter now that they’re into their second month but I have also added some baby brine shrimp.

It’s easy to find food for newly hatched/born fry but no reference on what food to give them as they get older.

I have compiled a list below of what I think will work for the various stages. I’m hoping to get some input to add to this list as well as adjust it. The way I have done the list is that if the food is listed on the same line then I consider them to be the same size (approximately). They go from smallest to largest within each group. For example. Microworms and vinegar eels are approximately the same size but are bigger than Walter worms but all of the food in this group should work for most fry from newly hatched/born to 30 days. I have ordered them based on what I have read but I hope to get verification from the folks on this forum.

Feel free to add to this but to also move around. For example are daphnia a lot larger than baby brine shrimp? If so then it should be moved down a line (possibly in between BBS and Grindals).

This list includes Live, Frozen, Dry/Powder and Liquid.

If this list also works for larger fish fry then please add your thoughts. I have no experience beyond guppy sized fish so am not sure if this works for larger fish fry (maybe larger fish fry would start at the 30 day food supply because of their size?).

0 – 30 days
- Banana worms (I read these are smaller than Walter worms, not sure if it’s correct)
- Walter worms
- Microworms, vinegar eels
- Fry starter powder, Liquifry (I have only heard of this product)
- Others?

30 – 90 days
- All of the above plus...
- Baby brine shrimp, daphnia, copepods
- Grindal worms (too big? Might work if cut up?)
- Tubifex worms (too big? Might work if cut up?)
- Others?

90 – 180 days
- All of the above plus...
- Adult food (possibly crushed or cut up if needed) or will they still need fry food at this stage?

Thanks!


----------

